# August 2019 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "the latest horse photo that you took". So, as the name says, you can participate with the latest horse photo you took.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of August 18 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I found the end of the rainbow last week.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I just got a pretty good one, and then I saw this thread! Lucky!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here was the last horse photo I took - a Pony Club volunteer giving an Oak Creek horse (Scratch) a drink at the Horse Show on Sunday.


----------



## Just an equestrian (Jul 20, 2019)

This isn’t a very good one but oh well!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------

